# كيفية معالجة المياه المصاحبة للنفط للاستفادة منها في الري



## عويضان (3 يوليو 2009)

كيفية معالجة المياه المصاحبة للنفط للاستفادة منها في الري والشرب


----------



## PETE ENGINEER (4 يوليو 2009)

Produced water contains different salts such as NaCl and H2S. In addition to these, produced water may contain drops of oil dispersed in water which must be

To know more about this topic these are keywords :
Desalting
Dehydration
produced water treatment


----------



## رشيد الخولي (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يمكنك مراجعة الرابط التالي لتحميل ملف عن طرق معالجة المياه الملوثة

http://www.4shared.com/file/116289290/be124b90/_____.html

مع تحياتي المهندس رشيد الخولي


----------



## neen1 (16 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saher_3lmooj (30 مايو 2011)

thaanks


----------



## إبن كريمه (5 يونيو 2011)

:67:شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إبن كريمه (5 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلا بحثت كثيراً عن الموضوع لكني ماوجدته إلا عندك


----------



## الصراحة (10 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## NOC_engineer (10 فبراير 2012)

هنا موقع لجمعية متخصصة بمعالجة الماء المصاحب للبترول أسمها Produced Water Socity على الرابط التالي:
www.producedwatersociety.com


----------



## المكاشفي ابوعمر (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شوقي شحرة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي رشيد لايمكن تحميل الملف بليييييييييييييز الموضوع حلو بس ما عرفنا 
ننزله


----------

